# cargoes



## cadetconway (Dec 16, 2012)

I have read of a ship loading/discharging grades. Can anyone explain what grades are?


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

I would imagine that they are talking about oil tankers and that they are loading/discharging various grades of oils.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

That would be my interpretation too...............but could be wrong.

geoff


----------



## mariniero (Jul 23, 2013)

The term Grades is not exclusive to Oil Cargoes where two or three grades of crude may be loaded in places such as Ras Tanura. Half a dozen is more likely on a product tanker.
Grades may also be loaded/ discharged in Dry Bulk Carriers and looking at the profile of Erimus he will recall Iron Ore Grades such as Itabira Fines/Rubble (ex Sepetiba Bay) and Tadazit A / K ( ex Nouhadibou) being discharged for British Steel.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

mariniero said:


> The term Grades is not exclusive to Oil Cargoes where two or three grades of crude may be loaded in places such as Ras Tanura. Half a dozen is more likely on a product tanker.
> Grades may also be loaded/ discharged in Dry Bulk Carriers and looking at the profile of Erimus he will recall Iron Ore Grades such as Itabira Fines/Rubble (ex Sepetiba Bay) and Tadazit A / K ( ex Nouhadibou) being discharged for British Steel.


Indeed I do........Vittoria was the loading place for Itabira in those,pre Septetiba Bay, days and Tazadit brings back many memories of Port Etienne ( as was) and the dust storms of the Sahara when I was there.....But whilst these were certainly grades we didn't use the term in the same way as the OP described.....hence my agreement on the oil traffic..

cheers

geoff


----------



## mariniero (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello Geoff,
Whether to term was used or not at the disports the cargoes above were certainly differentiated as such in the B/Ls. It would be considered prudent to ensure the load runs were colour coded to avoid mishaps. 
Can you recall the names of the grades from Seven Islands and/or Port Cartier?
M


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Labrador 'B' was the straight ore there was an A grade but that went elsewhere and Carol Pellets plus some Labrador Fines which we rarely took, from memory 
The US Steel ores ex Port Cartier were Lac Jeannine Concentrates and I think a pellet line came on after my depart. 

We never saw the B/L's as they were deposited at receivers offices and we billed out based on sellers invoices. 

geoff


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

During my time on bulk carriers I recall there being different grades of various ores and minerals, etc. However, to my recollection, the cargoes we loaded were only ever a single grade so the loading of 'grades' wasn't part of the process.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Orbitaman said:


> During my time on bulk carriers I recall there being different grades of various ores and minerals, etc. However, to my recollection, the cargoes we loaded were only ever a single grade so the loading of 'grades' wasn't part of the process.


Same applied to coals ...........

geoff


----------

